
Google’s new compression method will save you data, starting with Google+ - espek07
http://www.androidauthority.com/googles-new-compression-method-will-save-data-starting-google-742910/?utm_source=feedly&utm_medium=webfeeds
======
LordWinstanley
I wouldn't have thought having an over-abundance of user data needing storage
would have been a problem for Google+.

Can this algorithm compress tumbleweed too?

------
win_ini
I saved some data with Google+, I deleted it from my phone about 3 years ago.

